# serail connection to layer 2 switch - keyspan usa-19hs

## Insanity5902

It is claimed to be supported by linux, the kernel has a keyspan module, in the code it has a def for a 19hs.

When I plug it in, the module loads itself and a /dev/ttyUSB0 is created, everything in dmesg looks good also.  The light on the serial converter flashes green.  When I use minicom, or gtkterm or cutecom, it tries to make a connection and the light on the serial converter turns a solid green.  BUT, I see nothing, I have tried this on two different switches (1 cisco and 1 dlink)  I verfied the cisco switch and the keyspan works by using hyperterminal in windows when I was at work one day.

Am I missing something in my kernel to get this to work?  Or does it just really not work in Linux?  Any body have any ideas?

----------

## Insanity5902

Anybody have any suggestions or can provide a kernel config I can go through that they use and can successfully connect to a serial console on a switch, or hell even a modem.

----------

## sabinj

The same thing was happening to me, and during a intensive google-hunt I found the following:

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7544

I was able to take the patch attached at the bottom of the bugzilla report and apply it to get my keyspan 19hs working.

A later patch is at: http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/1/3/91

What I'm not sure of is how to get the patch included in the main kernel tree or in the gentoo tree.  I've been manually patching this since 2.6.18.

Hope this helps.

----------

## Insanity5902

Thanks man, I would of never found this  :Smile: 

----------

## Insanity5902

Just for everyon''s information.

The 2.6.20-gentoo-r4 contains the patch mentioned above, and I just tested it out and it works now without the patch.

----------

